# PS3 game recommendations



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

OK i've had my PS3 since it was first out but not used it much apart from Blu ray lately. I enjoy MW2, Forza 3 and used the 360 mostly for games. So I have no idea what is good on the PS3 of late

Any suggestions on good games for the PS3 you can't get on the 360?
Only so far seen MAG that looks good
cheers


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

metal gear solid and gran turismo are the only games i miss by not having a PS3...

there are no others imo


----------



## KingEdward (Apr 18, 2008)

Uncharted & Uncharted 2. 
Metal Gear Solid 4


----------



## remal (Dec 10, 2007)

I had uncharted 1 and did not really like it. I bought the PS3 for Grand Turismo but looks like that will be out sometime between now and 2025


----------

